# Kribensis and Killifish...



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

What can you tell me about these 2 fish?

*** googled, but dont tend to trust alot of what i read in some of the results.

I prefer first hand experience from hobbyists.

The kribensis is a dwarf cichlid? Part of the Aquedens family?

Was just after some smaller and more unusual fish, also like the colouration available in these species, theyre going to be going in my 240 litre community, with a pair of keyholes, a blue acara, a few cory cats etc.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

kribs are sort of a dwarf cichlid, gets to about 4", so depends on how you define it

as for killifish, which species do you mean, there are hundreds of them, with at least 20-30 genuses


[URL=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killifish:2qj0oli4 said:


> wiki[/URL]":2qj0oli4]All in all there are some 1270 different species of killifish,


personally I wouldnt add either of them. maybe some large bodied tetras, but other than that I wouldn't try to introduce any more cichlid sp.


----------

